# First time smoking cornbread!



## Jon Meinert (May 19, 2018)

Hi everyone, today I’m smoking some baby backs and decided I want to smoke some cornbread. Smoker is currently running at 250 degrees. What techniques is best for smoking at  this temp? Should I hit it with smoke for an hour at 250 degrees then to the oven at 400 degrees to finish off? Any advice would be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Jon Meinert (May 19, 2018)

Also I will be making the cornbread in cast iron pan.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 19, 2018)

Done this on my big charcoal grill before via indirect heat and pear wood. I spent a few hours googling about and just threw together a standard cornbread recipe <Sadly I had to use jiffy mix. I thought I had buttermilk. I had a cup and needed 2.5 for my recipe>

I had mine for a half hour, and then did a tooth pick test. Just make sure that skillet is well oiled so it doesn't stick. Myron Mixon's cook book has a recipe and the smoke time is 45 minutes at average meat cooking temps <250 to 300f> in his book. 

Funny thing; when I have done this I couldn't taste the smoke flavour the day of. The indirect heat and smokey chicken was much more distinct. Next day with out it? It showed up, just an oddity I noticed. Or I was sucking in so much smoke over the afternoon from grilling for hours for Mother's Day I couldn't taste any more!


----------



## Jon Meinert (May 19, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Done this on my big charcoal grill before via indirect heat and pear wood. I spent a few hours googling about and just threw together a standard cornbread recipe <Sadly I had to use jiffy mix. I thought I had buttermilk. I had a cup and needed 2.5 for my recipe>
> 
> I had mine for a half hour, and then did a tooth pick test. Just make sure that skillet is well oiled so it doesn't stick. Myron Mixon's cook book has a recipe and the smoke time is 45 minutes at average meat cooking temps <250 to 300f> in his book.
> 
> Funny thing; when I have done this I couldn't taste the smoke flavour the day of. The indirect heat and smokey chicken was much more distinct. Next day with out it? It showed up, just an oddity I noticed. Or I was sucking in so much smoke over the afternoon from grilling for hours for Mother's Day I couldn't taste any more!



Thanks. I actually did mine at 230 for an hour and half and turned out amazing. I do agree not as smokey as I thought but very moist and yummy!!


----------

